# Oily Liquid - Accuair VU4



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, I was re-doing my trunk set up this weekend and when I removed the lines from the VU4 1 of my lines had some oily yellow liquid dripping from it. Not a lot but still worrisome. I'm slightly concerned...has anyone else seen or heard of this?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

gti.jon said:


> Hey, I was re-doing my trunk set up this weekend and when I removed the lines from the VU4 1 of my lines had some oily yellow liquid dripping from it. Not a lot but still worrisome. I'm slightly concerned...has anyone else seen or heard of this?


 you have a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Jon, 

I could be wrong here but I think you are seeing strut oil. Was the line from one of the front bags? 

If it was I would pull the line from the bag and check it. You should also be able to pull the bag from the strut to better inspect. 

There is no oil in the VU4, or any other component we carry. 

Jesse


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah I think it was my front passenger bag....How worried should I be about this issue? Could this ruin my VU4 unit? 

Suggest contacting Airlift about this issue to get it resolved?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be insanely worried about it. Do you notice any weird or excessive dive or bouncing in that corner? I would hit up Air Lift for sure and see if they can warranty out your current strut or get you a replacement cost. 

Shouldn't do any damage to your VU4 either. 

Jesse


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

No bouncing or diving. I contacted Air Lift and they said to send them some pictures if possible to diagnose the issue. 

I'm going to be doing the leavenworth drive in WA this weekend and want to make sure that it'll be safe to run. (~200-250 miles). I mean the suspenion has been installed for almost a month without any issues, just something I noticed when I pulled the lines. 

Thanks for the quick response Jesse :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I can't imagine you will run into issue on the cruise, just keep monitoring it. That strut could start to stiffen up though if it's leaking lubricants(that is my assumption of what the liquid is). 

:wave::thumbup: Local.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah I would definitely try and get that replaced or rebuilt.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

meh... damn it I miss the PNW around Leavenworth time of year.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Miotke said:


> I can't imagine you will run into issue on the cruise, just keep monitoring it. That strut could start to stiffen up though if it's leaking lubricants(that is my assumption of what the liquid is).
> 
> :wave::thumbup: Local.


 Lets hope not...otherwise I'm gunna be that guy in a brand new car on the side of the road :laugh: 

You gunna be there? 

Took a look at my flow controls today and noticed it was a bit oily on the front passenger line. I'm taking my car to get notched tomorrow so the front passenger bag will need to come out so I'll see if the guy doing the notch can see if there is anything wrong and snap pics for Air Lift.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

time to replace your blown or blowing shock lol


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

vwynn said:


> time to replace your blown or blowing shock lol


 The car is getting notched today and I asked the guy doing the notch to inspect the shock and snap some pics that I can send to Air Lift. The setup isn't even a month old


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

i had the same problem where my manifold would vent out oil when i dump the bags. i didnt know what was happening. but before that after i vent the bags n open the truck my whole inside of the truck was misted/fogged with oil. yellow oil after i used a white napkin to wipe areas down to see what the heck it was. Turns out my shock was blown and the shaft was bent.  

also after taking off the bag from the shock it was saturated in oil.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

So I sent Airlift the following pics and they are sending me a replacement strut :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Lets hope not...otherwise I'm gunna be that guy in a brand new car on the side of the road :laugh:
> 
> You gunna be there?
> 
> Took a look at my flow controls today and noticed it was a bit oily on the front passenger line. I'm taking my car to get notched tomorrow so the front passenger bag will need to come out so I'll see if the guy doing the notch can see if there is anything wrong and snap pics for Air Lift.


 No sadly I won't be going this year. Car isn't done(broken rear bag), work, and now I'm sick. :laugh::thumbdown: 

Glad to hear that Air Lift is sending you a new strut. :thumbup: 
I just emailed them today about my rear bag and all they wanted my address and they said we're sending out a new one Monday. 

I have to say I'm incredibly happy with their level of customer service.


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Miotke said:


> No sadly I won't be going this year. Car isn't done(broken rear bag), work, and now I'm sick. :laugh::thumbdown:
> 
> Glad to hear that Air Lift is sending you a new strut. :thumbup:
> I just emailed them today about my rear bag and all they wanted my address and they said we're sending out a new one Monday.
> ...


 
Did you buy your kit directly from them? I wish I had known of that before I bought a new rear bag for my car.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack your thread but when I first installed my setup, I had the same yellow oily substance. I am running airlift xls up front with a manual management, and the liquid would come out of one of the paddles when airing out. I initially wasn't running a water trap, although since I put one on there is no liquid coming from the paddle and my setup works perfect. Any tips or ideas would be appreciated. Again sorry for the thread jack, but I figured since it was along the same lines.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Wastegate13 said:


> Did you buy your kit directly from them? I wish I had known of that before I bought a new rear bag for my car.


 Nope order straight from Bag Riders. But since Bag Riders is mainly just a giant awesome vending machine you have to go to the manufacture of the products, Air Lift. :thumbup: 




euro+tuner said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread but when I first installed my setup, I had the same yellow oily substance. I am running airlift xls up front with a manual management, and the liquid would come out of one of the paddles when airing out. I initially wasn't running a water trap, although since I put one on there is no liquid coming from the paddle and my setup works perfect. Any tips or ideas would be appreciated. Again sorry for the thread jack, but I figured since it was along the same lines.


 Most likely the same substance that gti.jon was talking about got into you paddles, seeing has the same lines go from the valves/manifold to the paddles then to the bags. 
My guess is that same yellow oily substance is now hanging out in your water trap(s). 

Drain the water trap(s) and report back.:thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Miotke said:


> Most likely the same substance that gti.jon was talking about got into you paddles, seeing has the same lines go from the valves/manifold to the paddles then to the bags.
> My guess is that same yellow oily substance is now hanging out in your water trap(s).
> 
> Drain the water trap(s) and report back.:thumbup:


 I run a clear Parker trap and right now its about 1/3 full with what appears to be just clear water. Also I recently pulled the paddle assembly apart and thoroughly cleaned it, its been bone dry ever since.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

euro+tuner said:


> I run a clear Parker trap and right now its about 1/3 full with what appears to be just clear water. Also I recently pulled the paddle assembly apart and thoroughly cleaned it, its been bone dry ever since.


 In that case I would contact AirLift and see if they can warranty out your strut. You will probably have to find the problem one though.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Everyone. I have pinpointed the problem to a front passenger strut. It leaked so bad yesterday when I aired out only front pass, It shot a fire hydrant like stream out of the exhaust port. I've contacted ORT and were working on having a new one sent under warranty. Will let everyone know how I make out. H20 is soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

